
Twitter Could Relieve IPO Pressure By Selling $80M Of Early Employee Stock - azat_co
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/25/blackrock-plans-to-buy-up-to-80m-of-twitter-employee-stock-at-9b-valuation-which-could-relieve-ipo-pressure/
======
josephby
"Going beyond the facts from the Financial Times’ report, there are several
benefits to Twitter providing a liquidity release valve for employees sitting
on tons of stock. First, it’s sure to make these employees happier... The
ability to sell some stock means they could upgrade their lifestyle to be more
in-line with their worth. Giving them this option could keep great employees
from leaving the company." Why yes; because rich employees are MUCH less
likely to quit their day jobs.

Who writes this stuff?

